# Goodbye Sissy...



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

On Wenesday the 10th, my toy poodle, Sissy died of a stroke… she was 13 years old. I'm not on as I can't bring myself to do anything other than cry and sleep. I love you Sissy. I grew up with you… and I never thought you'd go that fast…


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it is. Hold onto the good memories and know that they never truly leave us!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know they never truly leave… but I never thought it would hurt this much…


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

bryanacute said:


> I know they never truly leave… but I never thought it would hurt this much…


 I know. And during this time we often notice their absence is greater than their presence was. Allow yourself to grieve. I am sending you big hugs!! Time will ease the pain.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you much…


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You loved her and she lived a very full life, despite the circumstances.

I prematurely lost a dog (Kacy, she was 4, got hit by a car in my driveway about 13 years ago) and I literally cried until I couldn't cry anymore. I insisted that my mom take me to get a new dog the very next day, not to replace her, but to help ease the pain and take my mind off her. I honestly don't know what I would have done otherwise, Gizmo is still going strong at 13 and has been there for me through everything. I now have two dogs of my own that are young, and I know they will be there for me when I lose Gizmo. I always tell people this, but when you lose a pet it really does benefit to just be around other dogs (even if you don't adopt a new one right away), again, not to replace them, but to help dry your tears. Big hugs.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

We MIGHT get another one… and it will be a poodle…


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm glad that you are considering it! I've met a lot of people that just can't bear that pain again. I understand, but I can't imagine a life without dogs.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I've found dogs, but I'm waiting to show Grandma.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Sissy  Hugs.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys…
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes another dog is best. It really helps ease pain. I'm so sorry for your loss. I would absolutely die if I lost Sweetie and I'm sure you feel the same way. Just know that she loved you back.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I've found tiny toy poodles and regular toys, but I'm waiting to show my grandma. I live with my grandparents and Sissy was grandmas best friends.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I literally cannot even THINK about losing my Daisy. Just the thought makes me cry... I have no way of easing your pain, I just wish to give my condolences. I agree, another dog to take your mind off of it would be good. My friend lost her cat who she had since birth and he was her best friend- she went into a deep depression, but when she got her new cat a few months later she was back to normal. Of course she still misses her cat like crazy, but the new guy really helps her  I really hope your pain will soon ease a little.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What do you guys think of getting a cat instead of another dog??


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Just as good. Maybe a cat would be better, as your may think of it as not "replacing" Sissy more if it was a different species. Just remember that some cats can turn... Let's go with PURE EVIL- like my August


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

If we did get a cat, it would be de-clawed. I really don't want it doing anything to grandma. My BFF cats (4 of them in different places) had litters. So I could get one from her for free.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I will say I'm anti-declawing...it's like cutting the tips of your fingers off. Very mean. Buy scratching posts and soft-paws nail tips for your cat, don't declaw. BUT I love my cats, and they are much more low maintenance than dogs. My one cat doesn't even know he has claws, his vet even asked me if he was declawed once because he just never uses them (unless it's on a scratching post).


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I still don't want to take any risks… I'm worried about my fish and my grandma. I know it's a not of a mean thing to do, but that would be best for us.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Remember, you will see Sissy sometime again. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

My cats watch my fish but don't bother with them. To be completely honest, if you are worried about a cat scratching you or your grandma, get an older cat. Even my cat who DOES know she has claws, never puts them out when she is being held. Kittens will scratch though because they just don't know any better. Please do your research before you get a cat and declaw it.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I definitely know how you feel. 11 years ago, I lost my best friend. She was a poodle too. She was always really loyal and obedient and you could take her for walks without a leash. My dad was packing our car to go on a trip back home after visiting my grandparents, and something just happened in her that made her run across the street right as a truck was passing by. It was really hard on me, especially because I had just lost my grandma too, who was my best friend. I lost both of my best friends and it was the hardest time in my life. I was only 7 too. We got a Maltese soon after, and she was meant to replace my poodle, but she didn't. I never bonded with her like I did with my poodle.

The only other pet I've ever had that I've bonded with like I did with my poodle was my cat. We had to give him away for some dumb reason, which upset me just as much as it did when I lost my dog. Personally, I like cats more than I like dogs. Cats are less trouble when it comes to care. Dogs need to be groomed and let outside. Cats can stay inside and just need to be played with and need their litter box cleaned.

I will say I'm VERY anti-declawing. Declawing can cause a lot of issues in a cat. Once they're declawed, they sometimes stop using the litter box because standing on the litter hurts their paws too much. Walking hurts too. Kittens scratch and use their claws simply because they don't know better. Older cats soft-paw when playing, meaning their claws don't come out. The only time you have to worry about claws is when they feel in danger. Also, if you declaw the cat, it might resort to biting if it feels in danger. Biting hurts a lot worse than scratching does, trust me. I would get an older cat from a shelter, and just buy scratching posts and cat nip to put on the scratching posts, so the cat would be more drawn to it. Also getting them fixed and playing with them a lot would probably help with the scratching thing. They'll be a lot more calm.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I think a cat would be good. I'm actually getting a kitten soon and he'll be declawed like my current cat. He has nothing wrong with him in being declawed, he doesn't even remember having them. He even still using a scratching post! I think as long as they have a loving, caring home, declawing isn't the worst thing you could do.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds to me like you should just get another dog. You are worried about the cat getting your fish, scratching your grandma, and by the way if they sleep with you almost all cats attack your toes at one point of another XD 
Do not declaw a cat! It is horrible and I highly recommend against it. There are many dangers that come with it and like said earlier since it can not use its claws it will bite. That you are more likely to get hurt from then scratches. Claws were given to a cat because it needed them, so why take them away? Just get a dog, it is not a replacement for Sissy it is a new family member.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

On another note, if you are set on getting a cat and declawing it, why not adopt one from a shelter that is already declawed? They need homes too!


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss of Sissy.
The dog I've had my whole life is really old and may be going this year. It's very painful to think about :-(
I'm sure Sissy loved you too, and were happy you were her loving owner.
She lived a nice long life too, so it's obvious you were a great home!


----------

